# Best trailerable pocket cruiser



## jephotog

I am searching for a pocket cruiser that is trailerable.

I live near the Great Salt Lake and will put the boat in the marina to sail year round. I will be looking to take vacations to the Channel Islands, Puget Sound, and the like for a week or more at a time.

I have a V-8 Ford Explorer with a 6000 lb towing capacity. 
Budget is around $5000.

Here is a list of boats available locally I am considering
Balboa 26
Coronado 25
Catalina 25 (fin keel)
Ranger 23 (tall rig)
Clipper 26

All of them are available locally and have trailers. Some like the Coronado and Clipper need some work (rigging) but are going real cheap. I am not afraid of a project boat but would like to have it in the water by the end of summer.

I realize that the heavier boats may push the limit of our vehicle if this is the case I will trade the Explorer for a 3/4 ton truck over the winter. Please rate these boats or suggest others for consideration.

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## Jeff_H

The Ranger 23 is the best sailing boat of the bunch but its a fixed keel and so not so easily launched. (Needs a hoist) But they are my favorite boat of this size and era. 

The Clipper is pure junk (I worked at a place that sold them new commissioning them) 

The Balboa and Coronados were so-so sailers. 

The Catalina offers the best balance of accomodations and sailing ability but its not easy to launch and get underway quickly. 

None of these would fall into my idea of a pocket cruiser. 

Jeff


----------



## bubb2

The Best Trailerable Pocket Cruiser

Welcome On Board General Boats, The Rhodes 22 Sailboat.


----------



## jephotog

*Yep I like the Ranger also.*

Thanks Jeff,

The Ranger 23 is on my short list of favorites also as for sail-ability, performance and seaworthyness. The only miss for me on this boat is I wish the V-birth had some more head (sit up) room though. The only one locally is in need of more work than I would want to invest in a boat like this though. If i could find one with a better suit of sales, better rigging and a better trailer I would be all over it. I have been looking all over the country and can't find one equipped like I'd like now that is why I am considering others locally, also I can not find one boat on the market that has sold locally. So I have my choice on some great deals, its hard to be patient when people are give away boats here.

Even at 4' draft you figure I would need a hoist to launch all these boats? What does it cost to hoist a boat in and out of the water? I would not be taking the boat for just the weekend but having to find a hoist would limit my options for locations for week long cruise locations.

Jordan


----------



## jephotog

bubb2 said:


> The Best Trailerable Pocket Cruiser
> 
> Welcome On Board General Boats, The Rhodes 22 Sailboat.


Quick search of the Rhodes shows $20,000 and up for used boats.
or I could buy a Flicka or a bigger boat and a used truck to tow it with.

For the price of a new Rhodes, I would be looking at 30 footers.


----------



## CaptKermie

*Good Bang for the Buck*

It is not on your short list but perhaps worth a look. Macgregor makes a decent recreational trailerable pocket cruiser sailboat that can easily be towed behind your vehicle saving you a vehicle upgrade. It can be towed with any vehicle that has a class 3 or higher rating. You will be hard pressed to get one as cheap as the price range you are quoting but what you save on vehicle upgrade can be put towards a higher price point.
I have been sailing/towing mine for 7 seasons and quite enjoy it. It has more room below than any other 26' sailboat I have been on. I have sailed it all up and down the Georgia Straight and all through the Pacific Northwest. It is idealy suited to this venue. They are inexpensive to maintain and a used one will likely have every mod and upgrade already done to it. They are versatile, easy to operate and easily singlehanded. I have invested considerably into mine to enhance my own enjoyment and have much more planned for it. This year I'll make another cruise through the San Juans & Gulf Islands and look forward to many more years of sailing it. It may not be everyones choice but definitely worth a look though.


----------



## mstern

I wouldn't have called any of the boats on your list "trailerable". You might be able to put them on a trailer, but I don't see how you could launch any of them from a boat ramp (at least not any ramp I have seen). Not a bad list if you are ok with needing a crane to launch. I would also add to the list the Pearson 26. Cheap, available, nice sailer and standing headroom. btw, I would search out a pop-top version of the catalina 25. Its nice to have standing headroom on a vacation, although given the other boats on your list, it doesn't seem to be a must-have for you.

If you really want to be able to launch from a ramp easily, you will have to limit yourself to boats with centerboards, swing keels, stub keels and/or water ballast. The Catalina 25 does come in a swing-keel model, making it much easier to launch (although a worse sailer) than its fin keel cousin. If you consider going this route, I would also put the Oday 25 on the list. Stub keel with centerboard for easier launching, similar build quality to Catalina.


----------



## WesterlyPageant

It wight be worth looking at some of the English bilge keel boats. They have a shallow draw and can be very roomy for thier size.

Here are some pictures of a Westerly Pageant: Westerly Pageant


----------



## bubb2

jephotog said:


> Quick search of the Rhodes shows $20,000 and up for used boats.
> or I could buy a Flicka or a bigger boat and a used truck to tow it with.
> 
> For the price of a new Rhodes, I would be looking at 30 footers.


You asked for the best "Trailerable"


----------



## jephotog

bubb2 said:


> You asked for the best "Trailerable"


Ya I know and I have heard good things about the Rhodes, but was shocked by the price. Both me and the breadwinner have had a raise recently so have some money to spend but not that kind.

I guess I mean a boat that can be put on a trailer or comes with a trailer not necessarily a trailer sailor, meaning easily launchable. My plan would be one or two week long cruises on the coast each year and in the likelihood I will move in the next few years, I want to be able to take the boat with me. My boat will sit basically in a marina as i am not gifted with lots of time off but, have evenings to sail and would love to spend weekends aboard. Since I am 1000 miles from the coast most boats here do come with a trailer.

I am off today, here is the list of boats I plan on looking at today

Catalina 27
Catalina 25
Macgregor 25
Ranger 23

I know the choices are all over the map as far as types but they are whats local and within our budget. I would be happy with any boat I get to sail on, I am sure our useage will vary with whatever boat we choose.

I will report back with todays survey results.

Jordan


----------



## jephotog

I was able to see the Catalina 27 only yesterday, here are the results

It was a 72 Cat 27

The good
-The decks felt very solid. I walked all over with my 210lbs and no flexing. -Sails are in awesome shape, better than any boat i have looked at. 155, 110, Spinnaker and Mainsl' 

-Keel looks solid but it has been painted over the keel bolts look good but I will post photos when I can for your suggestions 

-Trailer is custom and brand newly altered to fit a C27. 

-Mast painted in good shape 

-Standing Rigging brand new never installed. 

-Some new running rigging components around to install. 

-No through hulls on the boat. 

-Rigged for Spinnaker and two jib halyards. 



The Bad: 

-Lifelines are all rusted out and will be replaced at some time 

-Rear pulpit is bent in a spot. Most stantions are loose. 

-No backing on deck mounted hardware. 

-Deck hardware looks tired one winch would not spin. 

-Electrical needs total redoing. 

-Two water tanks onboard but no other plumbing including sink or head 


If we choose to buy this our plan would be to reinstall and rebed all the hardware on the deck and a ,motor put the boat in a slip and start sailing. We will then start working on the electrical system and lifelines later. Running Rigging will also be future project. I am trying to get an estimate on what it takes to accomplish the immediate needs for the boat. I could sit there with the West Marine catalog and try to figure it out but having built my own house I know how accurate estimating can be. 
Can anyone who has done the following task recently tell me the costs and time involved with DIYing 



Re-beding all deck hardware 

New electrical system 

New Halyards




Thanks

Jordan


----------

